# 65 walnut dash color



## trimfixer (Sep 29, 2009)

I bought a new walnut dash insert for my 65 GTO. It came unstained. Does anyone know what was used on them either for color or finish? As I remember, it did not have any shine to it.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Use linseed oil. :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

They're not very dark, so I don't know about staining it.....you could try Watco walnut stain, comes in several shades. My vote would be medium. You could then linseed it, and that would give it a nice finish/appearance. Don't linseed the back side, or your adhesive won't stick!


----------

